# My New Car - Can You Guess It



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, I've just put a deposit down on a new car, expecting to pick it up New Year's Eve.... 

It's a car I looked at before I got the Leon in 2015, well, it had just been release but never went to drive it.

It's a great deal IMO. Decent price, and even got the "top spec" in terms of trim level.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I would ask the dealer to register it 1st or jan 18,,unless you already have.

Andy


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Guess a car with no hints? That's a tiny bit difficult


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

shy-talk said:


> I would ask the dealer to register it 1st or jan 18,,unless you already have.
> 
> Andy


Why's that? I've told them I'm in no rush anyway



voon said:


> Guess a car with no hints? That's a tiny bit difficult


OK, it's a red car :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lexus CT200h in Premier spec?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

RandomlySet said:


> Why's that? I've told them I'm in no rush anyway:


When you come to sell it it will be a 2018 rather than a 1017 & will sell better & sounds newer:thumb:

Andy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Golf GTI ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mahindra E20?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well as you are a VAG fan boy I say A3 or Gulf


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Audi S3 :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Audi S3 :thumb:


He is to underr the :thumb: for that ?


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Dacia duster.....


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Hyundai’s i30N


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Smart car


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Golf R


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

He says it was released in 2015, so that rules out a few cars and i’m going with a 308 variant


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I go Astra K or whatever version of A4 was released then!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

muzzer said:


> He says it was released in 2015, so that rules out a few cars and i'm going with a 308 variant


Nice to see someone using their head..... Wrong car though lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mazda CX3


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

It's got to be a Nissan Leaf!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lada Niva.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Skoda


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Fiat 124 Spider


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

No-one even close yet....

Erm, one other clue.............................. (thinking)

It has 115bhp


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Is it qashqai esque?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mazda 2 1.5 115bhp


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Toyota C-HR


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Renault kadjar?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

eGolf or Seat equivalent?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

115bhp have you changed to two wheels?

Nissian jeep otherwise


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Pug 308 e-HDI


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, the dealer just rang. 

"Hi, Mr ***** just calling about your car - there's a slight issue. Unfortunately we have none available in that colour and need to build one. Unfortunately that means you'd lose your deal as it wouldn't be signed for in the same quarter as the deal. However, we have it available in any other colour".

I ask if there's a charge. Yes, £250 for solid white, £595 for metallic...

I'll try and make this short, she kept saying how it's heavily discounted etc etc... I made my point several times which was that they should make sure they have stock. I also pointed out that I was in no rush and would be happy to cancel. After asking if that's what I wanted, I said I'd think about it. Then said to her I either cancel, have any colour I want for free, or wait until Feb and keep the deal....

She ummed and arred for a bit. Again repeating the discount. But as I pointed out, that isn't my problem. (BTW, I did say I wasn't having a go at her personally, but rather the company - big National). I said we have been searching for cars since Sept, and I am no rush for one as I have a van for work. Also pointed out I know full well this offer only became available on 1st November, so they should either ensure they have stock, or it's a scam offer in order for this to happen and try and blag more money.....

She then said she'd speak to someone and call back.

Less than 5 minutes later, she rang. Yes they'd honor the deal. Estimated completion date now stands at 2nd Feb. TBH, I'm not that fussed. Every month I don't have it is another month's payment saved up.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What I find hard to believe is that they have "any other colour available".... In 2 years, I have never seen another one of these cars on the road. 

Also, when I asked for a free sliding arm rest, they said they couldn't. They did say that if I was taking a "normal" deal as a walk in, they would have probably been able to do something. Meaning what I'm paying is far less than someone just walking in - simply because I saw the price online (their website) and they had to honor it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

there's another clue in the second of the two I've just posted  lol


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

VW Tiguan


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RandomlySet said:


> Erm, one other clue.............................. (thinking)
> 
> It has 115bhp


A wheelbarrow 

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

macca666 said:


> VW Tiguan


Not a rare car though, and all have the same armrest.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

PugIain said:


> A wheelbarrow
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


I do of course jest, I drive an old Peugeot so am in no position to mock.

Whatever it is I hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> Not a rare car though, and all have the same armrest.


Yeah I know I thought initially the Troc but saw the 2015 thing. Then thought I don't actually think I've seen one on the road. Couldn't have told you about the armrest


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

macca666 said:


> Yeah I know I thought initially the Troc but saw the 2015 thing. Then thought I don't actually think I've seen one on the road. Couldn't have told you about the armrest


Curent one came out mid/late 2016 too so it wouldn't be the Tiguan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RandomlySet said:


> What I find hard to believe is that they have "any other colour available".... In 2 years, I have never seen another one of these cars on the road.
> 
> Also, when I asked for a free sliding arm rest, they said they couldn't. They did say that if I was taking a "normal" deal as a walk in, they would have probably been able to do something. Meaning what I'm paying is far less than someone just walking in - simply because I saw the price online (their website) and they had to honor it.


Many dealers try to sell cars without allocation, BMW , Merc on my hunt loads had no allocation for M4 or the AMG, but just wasted my time:wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Many dealers try to sell cars without allocation, BMW , Merc on my hunt loads had no allocation for M4 or the AMG, but just wasted my time:wall:


Bit annoying though. Especially as it's an advertised deal..... Also, I realised after, I have a contract with them for the agreed price and monthly payment, so not sure how they thought they'd get out of that. Personally, I think they was just trying to get more cash.... What's betting I still get it December or early Jan?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

if you've not seen one of these cars in two years, do you not think that might be for a reason... sure you still want it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

If you don’t see it til early feb and in no hurry why not hold on til March 1st and get a new plate? Consumer offers so shouldn’t affect the dealerships figures ?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's a Toyota C-HR.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

A not so common car doesn't tell me much. Porsche 911s are supercommon in the city I grew up in, they're on every streetcorner nearly. But in some countryside town, you might not see one for your entire life.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

what's the answer, I can't wait until feb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> what's the answer, I can't wait until feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


:thumb: Yes he is to busy playing with his toys to tell us, and after he gets married soon he with have to play with something else?:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lost interest now :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Alfa Giulia with no engine and no bottom panel to use your feet like Fred Flintstone


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like you will have to wait until Feb


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

at 115 bhp I'm sure it'll underwhelm us lol 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> at 115 bhp I'm sure it'll underwhelm us lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm starting to think he has bought a ride on mover as it's due the spring of the year, and that's about the power of them:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm thinking this now :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

argh yes... is it the new fly mow 2000?

knowing Mat it'll be some random make like a Dacia

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think it is there counter parts (Dacia ) 

Im thinking Matt has now gone with the Renault Kadjar 

---------
Scrap that there engines are 110 or 130


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

With only 115bhp does anyone really care, both my bikes have way more than that


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I’m going to buy a new car in a couple of years, can anyone guess what it will be? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Signed for the car today









This isn't it BTW, not even the same colour :lol:

Told them not to prep it or anything (although some of the exterior wraps had been removed). Told them at most they can rinse it. When asked if I was sure I didn't want it polishing, I told them absolutely. Also told them to leave all interior plastic wraps in place.

After we signed etc, they mentioned a survey they send out and one of the questions being about prep. They asked if I would still leave a good score despite me requesting they don't prep. Of course I said yes. Then said that if they do prep, I'll leave a low score :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You have bought another seat


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> You have bought another seat


I don't think it's a SEAT, looks like a 5 door with hidden rear handles.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hyundai ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nissan Juke?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yawn!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't believe this has been resurrected........

And you've posted a picture of a car which isn't yours and is a different colour :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Can't believe this has been resurrected........
> 
> And you've posted a picture of a car which isn't yours and is a different colour :lol:


Hahahaha, not even the same model either :lol: so offers almost no clues unless you can guess the make

I must say, one member guessed the answer when the thread was first started. He PM'd me so it's not in this thread


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's not even the same model?! Bl00dy hell... i spent ages analysing that photo!! Lol.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

If it's taking this long to order, probably German - Audi maybe - Q2 TDi?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Its the new Nissan Micra.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/nissan/nissan-micra-2017-review/

Lines look the same.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Its the new Nissan Micra.
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/nissan/nissan-micra-2017-review/
> 
> Lines look the same.


I thought it was the Micra but he said he looked at it in 2015, he new shape Micra wasnt out then.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had grass seed grow quicker than the end of this thread.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Renault Zoe


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Its the new Nissan Micra.
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/nissan/nissan-micra-2017-review/
> 
> Lines look the same.


Yes, the photo is a micra, but that's not the car I'm getting lol. It was by the desk whilst I was signing


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nissan Leaf 2.0


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Gotta be a Pulsar


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Okay, so we've established it's a Nissan...

Qashqai ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

X Trail


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

370z or GT-R ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone has got it right lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

it's the 1.2 petrol engine, Tekna model

https://www.bristolstreet.co.uk/new...-pulsar-1-2-dig-t-tekna-5dr-petrol-hatchback/


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hallelujah lol. :lol:

The only car i didnt think of.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yesssssss  where do I collect my prize!


----------

